# Aquarium - bubbles in silicone problem



## Sonnyarba (29 May 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been reading this forum for a while and all I can say is I'm glad I found you  

I have a question for all of you who glued your own aquarium. Actually I have a problem and I hope that together we will find a solution. The tank is 90x45x45 10 mm Optiwhite, and it has been glued up 2 weeks ago. In the silicone there were no bubbles, but when I filled the water in today, tiny bubbles appeared in the silicone as you can see from the picture. The silicone which is being used is Soudal Silirub AQ.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why does this happen? It seems something is wrong... Maybe some upper reinforcement should be done? :?: 

Tnx,

Sonny


----------



## viktorlantos (29 May 2011)

In a size like this i would say it's normal. Based on my past experience the only way to avoid this if you have more silo between the glasses.

Your 10mm glass has only a little bow or does not have any. So this should not be an issue.

But keep your eye on the bubbles if you see this area scaling that's a sign of a problem for sure.


----------



## Sonnyarba (29 May 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> In a size like this i would say it's normal. Based on my past experience the only way to avoid this if you have more silo between the glasses.
> 
> Your 10mm glass has only a little bow or now. So this should not be an issue.
> 
> But keep your eye on the bubbles if you see this area scaling that's a sign of a problem for sure.


Thank you Viktor, this sounds optimistic  

The bow in the middle of the tank is around 1,5 mm. Those bubbles are not air bubbles, they are more like deformation in silicone. But now I am a bit worried about the security, because it is still around 160l of water inside


----------



## scifficus (29 May 2011)

Thats happening becauz you have presed very much on the silicone. Normaly at that dimension you have to let a gap betwen glases of apx 1-1,5 even 2 mm of silicone. Look at the brands aquarium and you'll see that. Now what happend with that silicone is a stretching that is not good for. In your place I will take apart everything am glued back.


----------

